
Spend 10 Cryptocurrencies with These Debit Cards - koinsbook
http://www.koinsbook.com/xinwen/blockchain/3112.html
======
masonic
Every article on this content-farm site is ripped from other sites without
attribution.

The original is here: [https://news.bitcoin.com/spend-10-cryptocurrencies-
with-thes...](https://news.bitcoin.com/spend-10-cryptocurrencies-with-these-
debit-cards/)

 _They didn 't even notice the obvious typo "toped" and repeated it verbatim._

Please flag down plagiarized content from sites trolling HN for clicks.

